# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  बोझिल ....ऐसा क्यों

## vishal

मंच पर काफी समय बाद आने पर मंच पर बोझिलता जैसा माहौल लगा ।
पहले मंच पर आने की एक उत्सुकता रहती थी कि न जाने कब कुछ नया देखने को मिले , लेकिन कुछ समय से मंच पर मेरे विचार से रोचक रोमांचक सामग्री डालने वाले मित्र ही रुचि नही ले रहे ।

ऐसा क्यों????

----------


## superidiotonline

GST में बिज़ी हैं सबके सब।

----------

